# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  The girl that wanted to be kissed by two suns.

## drini_në_TR

*The Girl that Wanted to Be Kissed by Two Suns*

You've got that list
the black book of your lovers
you've got it on your wrist
written on your wristlet all over

Oh girl,
you want to 
pull the sun from the west
and catch it from the east
is just impossible
you can't look at the sun
come back for you as a wonder

Is just only one sun
that you'll be able to see
and give your heart
to the only guy that your lover can be.

Erase the names of the others
from your black book
and you'll finally dicover
that your sun from the only one will roll over

Catch it from the East,
because two suns
will never exist.

p.s. she knows to whom belongs this world and the only sun.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*to thy sword.*

there is only one Sun,
and one Sun shall be.
to whom it belongs,
oh tell me, tell me...

I'm the Sun,
and you are the ghost,
of this lovely story,
that I hate the most..

its either one, or not at all.
two at a time, is problem for health,
you want that, and you want this?
oh.. you're gonna get nothing.. but oh well.

:)

----------


## liliella

po ju te dy? mire qe i mbani ison njeri tjetrit...

----------


## Ihti

E kane kape keq me diellin...


ASD...Sunshine is mine :)

----------


## katana

for my death 
ill wear the little black dress.
no shoes, please,
i want to run free.
you will cry 
she will die, along with me
he will bow. 

for detailed instructions 
consult the little black book.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Drini that wanted that girl died allready almost two months ago, in his dream, after the day she told him that she was doing another guy. For more details on the dream read "Një Ëndërr me Vdekje". I later realized that the guy was *myself* in the dream I saw, thus I was trying to rescue *Drini* that had already drawned in the lake, which was Drini that wanted the girl, the girl that wanted *Two Suns*. But no, it was three, four... nevermind it's not worth counting the guys she wanted, 'cause she had already killed Drini that night before he could rescue himself. 

It's ok, 
is just me
in the end
without
that part
that cared
for her

Drini

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

the first thing i heard,
was "ur so do-able.."

i said,
"hello..."

then we started,
talking, and talking..

and the song,
"london calling" was on my mind,

i don't know why,
i was thinking of The Clash..

maybe cuz they said,
"Go straight to hell"...

well u see,
they were not wrong,
not wrong at all..

----------


## katana

if you are going to quote me, please do so correctly 
my exact words were: "you are fuckable!"

----------


## drini_në_TR

...and then that's what she said to every guy, "you are totally fuckable" (this is the right one). She did not denied it, actually she enjoyed saing that with all the drive from within. 

Maybe I've been too unfair, I guess that's it. I was too modest stating only *two suns*, where in fact it's countless counting them.

Excuse me girl 
sorry that I meantioned the sun,
'cause I guess that's not 
what appears to you.

Excuse me Sun
to put your name down
she'll be lucky just to recieve
some rays of yours from the sky

The End.
Drini.

----------


## Gjallica

I'll never ever give my love
to somebody eles's lover
just feel won't hear you lies
but first i have to discover.

I forgot to look in you eyes
and now i have to solve
I 'll never ever fall in love
with somebody else's lover.

Somebody help me
somebody teach me
Somebody think wath to do
How shoul I handle you
I'm maybe hardless 
to feel so into you.

Why did you just save me
just said you didn't want to hurt me
Why then you let me hold me guy
You knew would break me

I'll never never give my soul 
to somebody else's Lover
how could I believe it 
fall in for your life
I know for sure then
I'won't look in you eyes
moon and the moment
because I'll never ever fall in love to somebody eles's Lover.

----------


## Gjallica

> _Postuar më parë nga ^^Gjalica^^_ 
> *I'll never ever give my love
> to somebody eles's lover
> just feel won't hear you lies
> but first i have to discover.
> 
> I forgot to look in you eyes
> and now i have to solve
> I 'll never ever fall in love
> ...

----------


## StterollA

Postimi 7 SALUT :D

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga katana_ 
> *if you are going to quote me, please do so correctly 
> my exact words were: "you are fuckable!"*


Lol girl...it ain't the sun u'r talking about :D

There can only be one SUN...at the time.
If that sun dies out of too many explosions...
luck might help you find another SUN.
Usually what you find is, some bright moons on a clear night
and it makes you feel better and say to yourself:
-That moon has a sun-like glow on her...

----------


## katana

it was never about the sun! the sun was but a messenger of schizophrenic talk. 
but since yall made it about the sun well then if i may quote Ihti "there can only be one SUN" there has been, there is and will be only one "Sun". the planets revolve around the sun and I. 

i wish people would stop agreeing with me as it saves me the trouble of liking them a great deal. You just did! 
Am definitely not worthy!!! 

eri

----------


## liliella

who is really worth anything to anybody?

how quickly people depreciate in value.

drini te dua shume e as mos e ve ne dyshim po e di me motren si je bere si dhelpra me bisht nder shale duke thene "nuk e dua nuk e dua , nuk eshte rrush per mua"

----------


## Gjallica

Doctor, doctor,
I'm in a bed
Aching head
Gold is lead
Choke on bread
Underfed
Gold is lead
God Bless
Pain is red
Are goon
Grow go
Greasy spoon
You swoon
June bloom
Music seems to help the pain
Seems to Cultivate the brain.
Doctor kindly tell my guy that
I'm alive flowers thrive - realize - realize - realize
Realize

----------


## drini_në_TR

[posti #15]...and then you just don't know me and I just don't know you.
My heart is not your toy, and not anyone elses.
There's a lot's of guys in the world
for you and all the girls
but I'm for the right one.

And that's it!

p.s. so what do you care? I'm out of sight out of your mind. 
You've never seen me, and problably never will. 

Drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*^^Gjalica^^* ti e ke shkruar postin #10? Më pëlqeu shumë, shumë domethënës. 

"In every end there's a new beginning"
*Ralph Waldo Emerson*

Paç fat ^^Gjalica^^,
sinqerisht
Drini.

----------


## Ihti

My favourite twins ever :)

----------


## Gjallica

When I woke up today
and you weren't there to play
then I wanted to be with you
when you showed me your eyes
whispered love at the skies
then I wanted to stay with you
inside me I feel alone and unreal
and the way kiss will always be
a very special thing to me.........

When I lay still at night seeing
stars high and light
then I wanted to be with you
when the rooftops shone dark
all alone (I) saw a spark
spark of love just to stay with you
and the way you kiss will always be
a very special thing to me......

If I mention your name
turn around on a chain
then the sky open for you
when we grew very tall
when I saw you so small
then I wanted to stay with you
inside me I feel alone and unreal
and the way you kiss will always be
a very special to me.............

----------

